# WICHTIG! Erneutes The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - UPDATE 05.02.14



## Vaykir (9. Januar 2014)

*UPDATE 05.02.14*
Am heutigen Tage (0:02 Uhr) gab es erneut eine Email von Bethesda, die zu einer weiteren Runde TESO einlädt. Wer bereits am letzten Beta Test teilgenommen hat, kann seinen Char weiter spielen.
Start ist Freitag um 18:00 Uhr MEZ, also 19:00 Uhr bei uns (denn wir sind MEZ+1). Der Test geht bis Dienstag 5:59 Uhr, also 6:59 Uhr bei uns.
Schwerpunkt ist wieder ein Stressbelastungstet der Server, der am Samstag um 18:00 Uhr aufgerufen wurde. Weitere Infos siehe folgende Mail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ALTE NEWS ab hier:


Spoiler



Falls es einige von Euch noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Am morgigen Freitag ab 24 Uhr unserer Zeit (6 pm EST) findet ein Stresstest zur TESO Beta statt. Dieser dauert bis 6 Uhr morgens am kommenden Montag.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei vielen Leuten die Email mit der Einladung im Spamordner landet (bei mir ebenfalls), deswegen weise ich hiermit darauf hin: schaut in euren Spamordnern nach!

Da es ein Stresstest ist gibt es sehr viele Einladungen und der Beta Key gilt auch nur für diesen Zeitraum. Versucht euch am Freitag so früh wie möglich einzuloggen, denn die Server werden vermutlich aus allen Nähten platzen und es wird lange Warteschlangen geben.

Wir sehen uns in der Welt von Warc.... ach ne, Tamriel XD

Inhalt der Mail sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bec00l (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende 10.01 bis 12.01*

Perfekt  Danke für die News. 
Hoffe nur das sie nicht schon gelöscht ist die E-Mail :/


----------



## xxRathalos (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Habe vielleicht     einen Key bekommen, die Zeiten finde ich aber extrem ******* für die Europäischen Spieler, da wurde wohl keine Rücksicht genommen.
Sieht man schon den ersten Nachteil des Megaserver Projekts. Ist zwar kein Weltuntergang aber doch ärgerlich.

mfg Ratha

Edit:


> Da es ein Stresstest ist gibt es sehr viele Einladungen und der Beta Key gilt auch nur für diesen Zeitraum.


Woher hasst du diese Information?


----------



## Bennz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

nur bis Sonntag 6uhr


----------



## ABQuestion (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Hey,

Ich hoffe der Betatest läuft und wünsche allen Glücklichen die einen Key bekommen haben viel Spaß.
Aber ich möchte nur einmal bemerken, dass alle die ein Account erstellt haben, auch einem NDA zugestimmt und keinerlei Informationen zu dieser Beta rausgeben dürfen.( Auch nicht das sie einen Betakey bekommen haben)

http://www.elderscrollsonline.com/en/legal/nda

mfg


----------



## benTi1985 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Auf das die Server das ganze Wochenende gestresst werden. Ich denke zum spielen wird man da nicht großartig kommen. Aber is ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## benTi1985 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*



ABQuestion schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich hoffe der Betatest läuft und wünsche allen Glücklichen die einen Key bekommen haben viel Spaß.
> Aber ich möchte nur einmal bemerken, dass alle die ein Account erstellt haben, auch einem NDA zugestimmt und keinerlei Informationen zu dieser Beta rausgeben dürfen.( Auch nicht das sie einen Betakey bekommen haben)


 
Stimmt 

Auszug aus NDA 4.(a):
*Confidential Information includes, but is not limited to, all information relating to the Beta Trial, Your selection as a Beta Trial participant, the Game (including but not limited to information and ideas relating to the Game, software, software code, designs, graphics, rules, playing strategies, artwork, visual depictions, plot, theme, settings, characters, characterizations, skills, emails, screenshots, marketing emails, marketing and promotional plans, current, future or proposed products or services of ZeniMax, written or printed documents, announcements or prereleases, product samples, artwork, graphics, promotional and/or marketing items), the Beta Trial forums and other private ZeniMax forums, business and/or trade secrets, testing protocols, processes, and standards relating to the Game and/or associated products or services of ZeniMax.*


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*



Bennz schrieb:


> nur bis Sonntag 6uhr


 
Sunday 11:59pm EST ist Montag morgen 5:59Uhr bei uns.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*



Bennz schrieb:


> nur bis Sonntag 6uhr


 Nein, Montag früh 5:59Uhr.
Die Zeiten, die angegeben sind, sind EST, das mußt Du in GMT+1 umrechnen.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Ist eigentlich auch noch eine Open Beta geplant?


----------



## vinyard (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

SO ein mist habe natürlich keinen key bekommen


----------



## BloodyAngel (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Also ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind drauf


----------



## cryzen (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich auch noch eine Open Beta geplant?


 

Nein es wird keine Open Beta geben


----------



## blackout24 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Die haben scheinbar alle eingeladen. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Viele, aber nicht alle


----------



## BloodyAngel (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

Also ich hab gerade gesehen ich hab noch nen 2. Key zur Verfügung.... der erste der mir ne PN mit einem "netten" Text um die Ohren haut warum grad er mein Auserwählter werden soll kann Ihn gern haben... das ist nicht um Euch zu pfoppen ich mag nur etwas Kreativität  Und ja ist kein Scherz ich hab wirklich nen Key zu vergeben! 

Gruss Bloody


----------



## belle (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*



xxRathalos schrieb:


> Woher hasst du diese Information?


"Stress-Test" steht ganz oben im Kopf der Mail, habe nämlich auch eine...


----------



## IronAngel (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

habe auch einen key erhalten, hatte es völlig vergessen das ich mich da mal angemeldet habe.  Dachte erst ist ein fake oder sowas. Naja morgen Abend mal reinschauen, morgens - nachmittags muss ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## Bennz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im SPAMORDNER!*

es sind fette 22gb, nur so als warnung


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

nichts...


----------



## Frontline25 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

fuu und ich habe vor 3 tagen die spams einfach so gelöscht  ka ob sie dabei war


----------



## Bennz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

gibt nochmal eine mail


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

hat bei mir keine 30 min gedauert der download


----------



## loltheripper (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

musste wegen TESO BF3 auf meinen Storgae server werfen... Man kann kein Laufwerk auswählen wo es den download hinwerfen soll.


----------



## Bennz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

klaro kann man das, liegt bei mir auf Laufwerk D


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Habe auch einen Key bekommen, aber inzwischen interessieren mich die ganzen MMORPG's überhaupt nicht mehr.

Hier der Key, wenn jemand einen sucht: RNE9H56PATC7LRTPTF9N

Bitte bescheid sagen, wenn ihr den Key benutzt habt. Damit die anderen nicht enttäuscht sind, wenn sie den Code eingeben.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

ich werds auf jeden fall am WE versuchen mal anzuspielen. Aber die Zeiten sind echt doof... hatte erst überlegt, ob das jetzt ne Phishing Mail ist xD und die net wirklich für voll genommen.


----------



## Bennz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Bitte bescheid sagen, wenn ihr den Key benutzt habt. Damit die anderen nicht enttäuscht sind, wenn sie den Code eingeben.


 
danke schön mein Kollega is nu so happy


----------



## Bec00l (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Kriegt man noch Keys? Hab grad gesehen das ich keine Mail erhalten habe. Hab auf der HP nochmal alles eingetragen und meine erhaltene Email verifiziert. 
Oder ist schon sense


----------



## Vaykir (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Die Mails wurden NUR am 07.01 verschickt. Was Bennz meinst, ist, dass alle die am siebten schon eine Mail bekommen haben, gestern nochmal eine im Postfach hatten. Als Erinnerung praktisch.


----------



## ABQuestion (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Ist wohl schon Sense. Ich kenne eine Reihe von Leuten die seit Monaten angemeldet sind und keinen Invite bekommen haben.


----------



## Bec00l (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

ok thx guys


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Es hat bereits einen ersten Patch für den Stresstest-Beta-Client  gegeben, den man natürlich vor dem Spielen heute ab 0 Uhr noch  herunterladen muß...nur so als kleine Warnung...


----------



## DaStash (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

So, der client über den ich nichts sagen darf wird installiert. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

MfG


----------



## PPLiveDE (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Hat noch jemand einen Key zur verfügung? Bin echt richtig heiß auf das Spiel, hab mich auch vor einem Jahr angemeldet aber nix bekommen :/


----------



## Skipper81Ger (12. Januar 2014)

An alle die schon zocken konnten 
Wie ist das Game denn so?

Hab gesehen. Gibt ja unter spiele schon genug zum Thema.


----------



## AdmiralGoD (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Ich hoffe das ich da reinkomm^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Wirst du nicht, das war nämlich vergangenes Wochenende


----------



## Rasha (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Da sollen angeblich noch Invites kommen lt. FB


----------



## Hilzerak (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Neue Betakeys wurden verschickt.
"*[FONT=&quot]Sei am Samstag um 18 Uhr MEZ dabei[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] und hilf uns, den Rekord für die meisten Spieler online zu brechen! Du brauchst nur im Spiel zu sein und wir bringen den Megaserver an seine Grenzen! "[/FONT]


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Vom 7. bis 11. 6 Uhr Morgens


----------



## deecon2013 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch einen neuen key bekommen für das wochenende jetzt


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - Inviteemail im Spamordner!*

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Vaykir (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls Online Beta Wochenende - UPDATE 05.02.14*

Ersten Beitrag geupdated und ich wäre auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## DaStash (5. Februar 2014)

Tito. Man darf gespannt sein, ich schraube aber lieber meine Erfahrung etwa herunter. 

MfG


----------



## Maik2325 (6. Februar 2014)

deecon2013 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen neuen key bekomme  für das wochenende jetzt



Neue Beta Keys gibt es nur für Leute die noch nie einen Key bekommen haben. Andere (wie ich) bekommen sozusagen den gleichen Key nochmal geschickt. Was sozusagen heist das  wohl jeder der einen Key bekommen hat in die nächsten Stresstest automatisch mit dabei sind.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (6. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte nur anmerken, dass wir nicht MEZ +1 sind. Wir sind MEZ. Das wiederum bedeutet UTC (Universal Standart Time) +1. Hieß früher GMT. Weil ich laufend mit diesen ganzen Zeitzonen durcheinander komme frage ich lieber noch einmal. Bist du dir mit der Startzeit bei uns sicher? Das ist kein Klugscheißermodus, ich muss das nur wissen, weil ich dieses mal auch nen key bekommen habe


----------



## Maik2325 (7. Februar 2014)

Server sind Online.


----------



## m4ctep (7. Februar 2014)

35Min. Warteschlange....Yay !


----------



## Rasha (8. Februar 2014)

Das Laden zwischen Bereichen dauert auch grad...


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2014)

Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur anmerken, dass wir nicht MEZ +1 sind. Wir sind MEZ. Das wiederum bedeutet UTC (Universal Standart Time) +1. Hieß früher GMT. Weil ich laufend mit diesen ganzen Zeitzonen durcheinander komme frage ich lieber noch einmal. Bist du dir mit der Startzeit bei uns sicher? Das ist kein Klugscheißermodus, ich muss das nur wissen, weil ich dieses mal auch nen key bekommen habe


 
Guck einfach in die angehängte mail, da stehen die zeiten drinne


----------

